# Draw Weight



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

NuShooter said:


> I am new to this forum and just getting back into shooting after 30+ yrs. I have a question about exercises to increase my draw. I am shooting @ 50 lb now and would like to get up o 60-65lbs. for pig hunitng.


You can try this: http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Training/SPTs/SPTtrainingHandbook.pdf

TAO


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

In the health section there was a thread on this last week. Very informative.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1724981


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Another good resource:

http://huntdoctors.com/cgi-bin/site.cgi?request=articles_025


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

easy way to work all the back and arm muscles, go outside take wife fishing and you row the boat.. a few weeks of this along with some simple exercises..


----------



## NuShooter (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks guys . Great info


----------

